# UBER Loaner Phone Request - East Coast Canada - Error



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm living in Montreal Quebec, and I had requested a loaner phone to use for work here... so I had received this message from one of the techs from Uber; and I don't think she realized that I am in Canada.
Can someone provide me with the appropriate link so I can input my correct address...

Thank you,

View attachment 12679


*Vera* (Uber)

Aug 25, 18:47

Hi again Tony,

We can absolutely get you a new phone!

All you have to do is fill out this form at (cannot post link, this forum is sending me annoying pop ups that i cannot..)

Please make sure the address you enter is correct, it is the one we will ship your phone to. *If you enter the wrong address, you will be liable for the cost of that phone.*

Upon confirmation of your address, Uber will immediately mail you a new phone, which will be delivered within 3-7 business days.

*Please note*: _partners requesting an Uber Phone will be charged a deposit of $200 which will be deducted in $50 increments from your earnings over 4 weeks. The deduction will appear on your payment statement as a miscellaneous payment. Upon return of the Uber Phone, your deposit refund will be issued back to your account within 2 - 3 weeks. You will also be charged a $10 weekly fee for every device you have. This fee offsets the cost of data, development, and inventory._

Let me know if you have any other questions and I'd be happy to help!

*Vera*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Try their Twitter account: @ Uber_MTL or Uber_QC


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not quite on topic but STRONGLY suggest you drop the Uber phone and either run partner app on your phone or get something cheap with a 1 or 2 gig data plan depending on how much you drive. Here in the US, you can get Republic Wireless for $25.00 a month


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not quite on topic but STRONGLY suggest you drop the Uber phone and either run partner app on your phone or get something cheap with a 1 or 2 gig data plan depending on how much you drive. Here in the US, you can get Republic Wireless for $25.00 a month


phone plans in the US are Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better ! My mom has a great plan out of St. LO, University City, and up here in Canada, Cell phone companies gouge us like crazy !

I'm not much of a technology person, so I dont have or use twitter.. i try to keep to email, but they seem to be operating a snail mail office.. I never know who i am talking to and where they are.. its a bit disorganized..


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Try their Twitter account: @ Uber_MTL or Uber_QC


alright, i made an account on tweeter.. thank you. fingers crossed they have ppl who know their jobs well, there.


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks guys, i got their phone, but it sucks, i cant make or receive calls/texts.. so basically sometimes im sitting right in front a building for the ten minutes, and it says on the phone "rider has been notified" so im thinking they'll check their phone and see that my car is outside, and instead they cancel it.. its getting annoying..

my option next is to take the earnings i made this weekend and buy a new phone.
any suggestions for which type phone works best with the uber partner app, and google maps, and whatever other app i need..
i keep the device plugged in, but id like something that i could sync to a bluetooth headset, doesnt over heat, has good battery life, large screen, and swype keyboard, and any other functions you deem necessary to run the app smoothly..

thanks a bunch


----------

